
We need a Wikipedia for data (2008) - breck
https://backchannel.org/blog/wikipedia-for-data
======
PaulHoule
See
[https://www.wikidata.org/wiki/Wikidata:Main_Page](https://www.wikidata.org/wiki/Wikidata:Main_Page)

White pages, Stock data, Movie/TV/Schedules, realtime sports scores, etc. have
a lot of commercial value and are for sale.

